# Why do people hate bodybuilders?



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

There seems to be a stereotype in society, which proposes that people who lift are the arrogant and shallow types, or just meatheads. Why is this? I'm gonna keep being passionate about the sport, regardless of what others think.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

People think bodybuilding and most automatically think steroids and steroids are a no no for most people as they hink they're dangerous and for those that are to lazy to do it the natural way, most of the guys ibknew that were on roids trained harder and longer than most because they knew the steroids would allow them to.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Bodybuilding forums, mostly. Those places are cesspools.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well bodybuilding is kinda a shallow activity. It's the equivalent of girls that only care about how their clothes and makeup look


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

essemsee said:


> Bodybuilding forums, mostly. Those places are cesspools.


^This is true.

I don't hate bodybuilders, I go to the gym myself so I know that all kinds of different people lift weights for lots of different reasons.

It's just the whole "bro" thing which I find quite repulsive.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think most people generally think that those who go to gym are mainly focussed on merely gyming like they don't have a life other than just lifting weights .However, imo,we shouldn't care what others think,it's none of our concern.Furthermore,we can't change others.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

essemsee said:


> Bodybuilding forums, mostly. Those places are cesspools.


A bunch of juvenile monkeys all trying to "out alpha" each other.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

As has been said, the "bro" culture.
But obviously that won't be true of all bodybuilders, it's just the dominant image most people have.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Because we as humans like generalisations/neat labels, it makes us feel nice and snug in our warm bubble of ignorance :b


----------



## MidasTouch (Nov 8, 2013)

Bodybuilding comes with strenght, determination and pride. People who hate them are just jealous of their pride because they don't have the strenght and determination and can't make big accomplishments like they do, or they are just intimidated.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Well bodybuilding is kinda a shallow activity. It's the equivalent of girls that only care about how their clothes and makeup look


I disagree, some people just like progressing in something as it gives some confidence and a sense of accomplishment in return. Sacrifices are required to progress, and reaching goals can feel amazing. Not everyone does it for the image or the opposite sex.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not solely talking about those guys you see in competitions or Mr. Olympia. People are just naive or insecure and like to label what they can't understand.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I think hate is too strong a word. Look at how popular Arnold was - they even elected him governator. And Lou Ferrigno is pretty well liked too. And how can you not love a guy who can blow up a hot water bottle? And lift a car to get it out of a tight spot?


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Because lifting weights means you are not smart. Also, it's unhealthy because they only work upper body. They are also really slow because of all that muscle. And all they eat is protein. (that's what people think of them).


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> I disagree, some people just like progressing in something as it gives some confidence and a sense of accomplishment in return. Sacrifices are required to progress, and reaching goals can feel amazing. Not everyone does it for the image or the opposite sex.


Yeah but I would be willing to bet anything that the majority of guys who do it want to look intimidating to other guys so they can feel better about themselves or in an attempt to get sex .


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

If they only do it for a sense of accomplishment, then why not go put themselves to good use? Go volunteer at habitat for humanity. Volunteer for organizations that need people to do manual labor. That way it's not all in vain . Body building is a vain activity, it helps no one but yourself. it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Well bodybuilding is kinda a shallow activity. It's the equivalent of girls that only care about how their clothes and makeup look


ooh this was really well put. I kind of agree with this.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Some people have goals, and who wants to be mediocre? I understand people who have limited goals, perceive others who are passionate about something as egotistical or vain. It's ok to set goals for yourself and be healthier in life, and I don't get why bodybuilding is considered an empty thing. Passion takes dedication. Not everyone understands passion or dedication. Why practise any sport if you know you aren't gonna make it pro?

Anyway, any girl that makes hasty ignorant generalizations or judges me for my hobbies isn't worth my time in the end.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There is the arrogance stigma attached to it but it's certainly only a generalisation and not the rule, there are plenty of guys out there who are heavily into gym work and don't believe they are gods gift to the world. As for the reasons guys do it? Who cares, it's a hobby/passion and makes them happy so go for gold and certainly nothing wrong with doing it for the sole purpose of wanting to make oneself more attractive to the opposite sex, I mean we all take steps to do so in our own ways.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Plus many girls I have talked to said that they value confidence more than anything else and it is what I lack (I come off as innocent or nice) . If this helps me in that way so be it.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't listen to the people who don't understand. Frank Zane's parents didn't approve of his hobby -


> His father was angry at him for devoting time to training when he should have been doing work around the house. "Build yourself up by cutting the grass" he was told. This only made Frank all the more determined to succeed and he worked out with weights for three years in high school, with two four month lapses during football season. He grew from 130 pounds at age 14 to 160 pounds at age 17 and felt great because he could actually see the visible results from his workouts.


http://www.frankzane.com/about/bio.html

The he became a 3 time Mr. Olympia.

The only problem I have with it is the adverse health effects of taking a lot of steroids. The problem is that no matter how big they get some guys just need to get bigger and bigger which means lots of steroids.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> There seems to be a stereotype in society, which proposes that people who lift are the arrogant and shallow types, or just meatheads. Why is this? I'm gonna keep being passionate about the sport, regardless of what others think.


 I don't hate them (Though I guess I'm probably guilty of just blindly accepting the stereotype when I'm too lazy to think).

But I think it's great to be passionate about something. Everyone needs an interest. Whatever you like, there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, for me because they just look really weird.. and I would fear for my safety around them.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

i have worked out for some years and many times i have thought why am i doing this stupid stuff that isn't enjoyable at all?
i mean who enjoys lifting a 90kg bench press for 15 times?
i really like to try karate or kong fu but i think i'm too old to start it:no


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

because they are too lazy, same as those ugly people who are jealous of hot people


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

kimsungbabak said:


> i have worked out for some years and many times i have thought why am i doing this stupid stuff that isn't enjoyable at all?
> i mean who enjoys lifting a 90kg bench press for 15 times?
> i really like to try karate or kong fu but i think i'm too old to start it:no


Not many people work past 12 reps for bench. Are you making gains? I know when I hit a plateau it can be discouraging but I remind myself that it's a journey rather than a race, and there are no quick results.


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

...some folks get this from knowing guys who played a sport, lifted and were arrogant *******s. I dont think it has as much to do with being a bodybuilder as it does with being an athlete. Some people are jealous of bodybuilders tho, they dont have the drive to lift and eat right. Some people think of bodybuilders just from the streotypes from cable and movies, big and dumb and sometimes violent. 

I have a couple good friends who are really into lifting and eating healthy etc and i admire what they do. And of course its always great to have a knowledgeable source on nutrition. I should really start lifting again...but I had a car accident 12 years ago and its messed up a few discs, so im afraid of doing anything that could mess with it. Altho I really need to strengthen the muscles and take the stress off my spine.


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

kimsungbabak said:


> i have worked out for some years and many times i have thought why am i doing this stupid stuff that isn't enjoyable at all?
> i mean who enjoys lifting a 90kg bench press for 15 times?
> i really like to try karate or kong fu but i think i'm too old to start it:no


...never too late to start a martial art. There are many styles, from the straight and hard karate, the more circular kungfu styles, leg styles, and closin styles like wing chun. You might even look at kendo, sword fighting or iaido, the drwaing of the sword. Most sensei will be happy to talk with you, let you watch or even take part in a class.

...I never minded so much lifting weights, it was usually my quietest time of the day and a great stress buster. But I dont think I could ever bodybuild, not dedicated to it that much. Sparring was always fun, if painfull at times lol, working the bag was fun and kata was fun too. theres a meaning behind kata, and if you imagine the situation that it was made for as you do it, is alot of fun.
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

What's funny is that stereotype is used for pretty much anyone who is a male of a medium build or better. 

I encounter all kinds of attitude at the gym. The best I can do about it is grin and bear it, try not to bother anyone. My aesthetic goals are more important :lol

It's also how the females act at the gym when they think you're there to pick up on them. Or playing 'hard to get' or something.. I don't play with children or single moms, thank you.. :no


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Well bodybuilding is kinda a shallow activity. It's the equivalent of girls that only care about how their clothes and makeup look


So exercising for health is shallow?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Tinydancer20 said:


> If they only do it for a sense of accomplishment, then why not go put themselves to good use? Go volunteer at habitat for humanity. Volunteer for organizations that need people to do manual labor. That way it's not all in vain . Body building is a vain activity, it helps no one but yourself. it's pretty obvious.


Because it's simply fun. Why play soccer? or any sport? Why read books? That's shallow as well because it helps no one but you. Why do anything for fun? It's selfish!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Its the protein farts.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

dcaffeine said:


> Because lifting weights means you are not smart. Also, it's unhealthy because they only work upper body. They are also really slow because of all that muscle. And all they eat is protein. (that's what people think of them).


WAT?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

GotAnxiety said:


> So exercising for health is shallow?


 That's the problem - bodybuilding isn't necessarily about health. Working out and eating right is healthy, but some guys who want to get extremely big take too many steroids and ruin their health.



> Steroids' vicious circle
> DRUGS PUMP UP BODYBUILDER, THEN DEFLATE HIM
> By Mark Emmons
> Mercury News
> ...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Yeah but I would be willing to bet anything that the majority of guys who do it want to look intimidating to other guys so they can feel better about themselves or in an attempt to get sex .


So i guess we girls do it to intimidate other girls in a frantic attempt to get sex as well?

Dude, you're scaring me, and you aren't even a bodybuilder..

see how that works?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

moroff said:


> It's also how the females act at the gym when they think you're there to pick up on them. Or playing 'hard to get' or something.. I don't play with children or single moms, thank you.. :no


It's strange, but when i go into the gym - it's serious. Unfortunately, there are people there that just "want to talk" or they want to pick up chicks.

When i'm approached, i automatically move away, get on the same equipment across the gym (since they decided they want to work out on the very i equipment i am on - when there are 3 others just like it in the whole damn place), or i tell the person i am here only to work out. Granted, it's not a good look for anyone who approaches me, but it's truly nothing personal.

strange.. how that is usually taken by guys that i'm playing "hard to get" or that i think they want to pick me up.

it's not that at all. i'm dead serious about lifting.. just as i am about anything else i spend hard cash on for my benefit.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

That usually comes from people who will be embarrassed when they run 100 metres, i.e. typically unhealthy or lazy people. Bodybuilders and others in the fitness world are usually the only group that actually care about nutrition and lifestyle by the way.

Let em talk I say.


----------



## coco crush (Nov 30, 2013)

Face expression while reading some of the answers here:










Anyways i think it's completely ridiculous to solely judge someone because they have muscle. If anything it shows dedication, determination and passion. Why should people who take care or their body be looked down upon?
Weightlifting has nothing to do with being dumb or smart or being selfish. I mean sure some are selfish just like some of those who don't lift are selfish.
But to each their own opinion


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

All the testosterone associations, I guess.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

zyzz


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

One Lonely Visitor said:


> I heard that bodybuilders cant wipe their own asses. That was a little off putting for me.


Lolol


----------



## someonelse (Oct 25, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> There seems to be a stereotype in society, which proposes that people who lift are the arrogant and shallow types, or just meatheads. Why is this? I'm gonna keep being passionate about the sport, regardless of what others think.


Well with me it's because when I go to the gym to lift weights and I overhear conversations, most of the guys sound like morons.


----------



## someonelse (Oct 25, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Body building is a vain activity..


My vanity doesn't seem to bother me. Being flabby does, tho.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

scarpia said:


> That's the problem - bodybuilding isn't necessarily about health. Working out and eating right is healthy, but some guys who want to get extremely big take too many steroids and ruin their health.


Yeah, you're right. Bodybuilding obsessions are actually considered the equivalent of anorexia in males and it's related to body dysmorphia (bigorexia). Some bodybuilders also started off anorexic and turned to bodybuilding as their next obsession.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15001065
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8131385


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Bodybuilding has zero functionality. It's a superficial sport favoured by 50% genetics, 30% roids and 20% "hard Work". It's a sport that should be reserved for the older, worn guys that can no longer workout seriously in the gym due to past injuries and thus have to resort to all the ***** cable machines. 

I'm a seasoned powerlifter, but used to bodybuild seriously for a single year with no drugs involved ofcourse. Trust me, bodybuilding is a breeze, low-risk, no-nothing compared to serious strength athletics.. The perfect diet, the perfect focus needed, the long hours in the gym.. Everything is more difficult and dangerous if you go the functional road.
BUT, all of the best bodybuilders were also great powerlifters at the SAME TIME, or atleast at some point in their early lives, so in general I end up respecting many bodybuilders. 

But the typical example of a bodybuilder? Not so much.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Bodybuilding is pointless and overly primal. They also tend to be idiots or *******s.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> Bodybuilding has zero functionality. It's a superficial sport favoured by 50% genetics, 30% roids and 20% "hard Work". It's a sport that should be reserved for the older, worn guys that can no longer workout seriously in the gym due to past injuries and thus have to resort to all the ***** cable machines.
> 
> I'm a seasoned powerlifter, but used to bodybuild seriously for a single year with no drugs involved ofcourse. Trust me, bodybuilding is a breeze, low-risk, no-nothing compared to serious strength athletics.. The perfect diet, the perfect focus needed, the long hours in the gym.. Everything is more difficult and dangerous if you go the functional road.
> BUT, all of the best bodybuilders were also great powerlifters at the SAME TIME, or atleast at some point in their early lives, so in general I end up respecting many bodybuilders.
> ...


But how is powerlifting any more functional? I can't think of a scenario where one needs to lift 500+ lbs, we have machines for that. Any lifting is not functional, unless you're in something like construction or doing heavy manual labor.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Powerlifting is a waste of time, unless you lift cars for a living.


Don't know about it being a waste of time. Powerlifting developes your physique evenly in check with increased physical fitness. Powerlifting is pretty much like sprinting, just for the Whole body.
As a succeful powerlifter you have to keep a good cardio level too, and frequently work on balance, stability and even flexibility. As a bonus, powerlifting makes you lightning fast at foot and hand. You learn to breath right so as to reduce stress and your posture will improve and stay strong long into old age, guarenteeing a lot less physical pain in your life overall.

You can overdo every excesise and drug yourself into oblivion in anything from Dart to Tour de France, and every sport is subject to serious injuries too, so that's also a moot point. In fact, powerlifting and weightlifting are proven to be sports with some of the least accounts of injuries.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> But how is powerlifting any more functional? I can't think of a scenario where one needs to lift 500+ lbs, we have machines for that. Any lifting is not functional, unless you're in something like construction or doing heavy manual labor.


Look, I just I think that bodybuilding is hated so much upon because most of them truely don't know what it really takes to be a good one.

And then there's the thing about bodybuilding attracting all the loudmouths for some odd reason. Unintelligent, obnoxious people usually get discourage by serious lifting, and it's easy to just say "well I'm bodybuilding" as you pump that 15 lb dumbbell forever in the same unregular pattern.

And maybe I and others are also laughing a little at all those immovable mountains of stiff, swollen flesh with their characteristic weak legs, since nearly all of them refuse to squat below parallel. You see them boast the most, have the most inflated egos, but secretly you just know that they have nothing to back it up. They can curl 100 lbs in one hand, but they can't even bend down to remove a 200 lb rock from their own gardens.

Not functional? I lift stuff everyday, from bags to furniture to big pots of stew. I also sit on my *** far too much every day because of school. The bonus? I never get a sore neck or back or whatever. If we're taking that road, might aswell say that no sport is functional, we don't even have to run anymore.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Idontgetit said:


> lol ^ calm down pregnant. It's good to mix it up anyway, have both strength training and hypertrophy incorporated into your practise. I train in the 5- 6 rep range which I believe is optimal for both strength and size, correct me if I'm wrong.


You don't get it.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> Not functional? I lift stuff everyday, from bags to furniture to big pots of stew. I also sit on my *** far too much every day because of school. The bonus? I never get a sore neck or back or whatever. If we're taking that road, might aswell say that no sport is functional, we don't even have to run anymore.


That's good. I can't lift much. I find it difficult to lift heavy weights.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> You don't get it.


WoW original! First person on here to use that =p. Anyway keep bashing people for no reason. Glass, we both diet, we both lift, lets just ****ing hug it out. Btw you can't deny that some powerlifters are on the juice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hatred towards others is always tied to jealousy in some way. Whether the hater in question wants to admit it or not. There is always a pattern as well. The person being hated has all the attributes that the hater does not have.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Idontgetit said:


> WoW original! First person on here to use that =p. Anyway keep bashing people for no reason. Glass, we both diet, we both lift, lets just ****ing hug it out. Btw you can't deny that some powerlifters are on the juice.


I'm not even bashing anyone except beefy jerks.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

If we're going to talk about functionality than Strongman is superior to bodybuilding, powerlifting and olympic lifting.

Funny thread, going from the misinformed stating their opinions to infighting between the different lifting disciplines. Always happens. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I get jealous, since they get all the attention.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*_Adding to to-do list_*


----------



## 2pac (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't think all bodybuilders are rats, but I know some people that take it way to seriously, like they are so consumed of it. A couple years ago nearly half my class were gym rats, all they were talking about all day was how much they took in bench the other day. It's can be great as a hobby if you don't like sports at all, but some people are really obsessive about it.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

So the reason I've gathered is because people are insecure and jelly.


----------



## allamerican (Dec 14, 2013)

You have mentioned great information. It really helpful for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Shup said:


> Its the protein farts.


I though this was just a rumor but I found out first hand.. Protein shakes do vile things to your gut..


----------



## Deuce92 (Dec 11, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I though this was just a rumor but I found out first hand.. Protein shakes do vile things to your gut..


Never heard of this before. Nor have I experienced it.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Putin said:


> A bunch of juvenile monkeys all trying to "out alpha" each other.


I <3 the misc though. It isn't meant to be taken seriously. Lots of trolls on there too but it brings the lulz. If you want legit info, go research on the other subforums. The misc is like 4chan.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I though this was just a rumor but I found out first hand.. Protein shakes do vile things to your gut..


Maybe you're lactose intolerant? Are you taking Whey protein?


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

h00dz said:


> zyzz


U mirin brah?!


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

dcaffeine said:


> Because lifting weights means you are not smart. Also, it's unhealthy because they only work upper body. They are also really slow because of all that muscle. And all they eat is protein. (that's what people think of them).


This must be a troll post right? There are bodybuilders and physique competitors that are doctors for crying out loud


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I though this was just a rumor but I found out first hand.. Protein shakes do vile things to your gut..


Care to elaborate? I've only experienced this with mass gainers.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Ashley90 said:


> Maybe you're lactose intolerant? Are you taking Whey protein?


Yes, just whey protein with water..



gunner21 said:


> Care to elaborate? I've only experienced this with mass gainers.


How can I elaborate? It just makes me bloated, it's quite common.. 
I've only just started on it, so maybe that's it.. 
Or maybe I just have a ****ed up stomach.. I blame anxiety :|


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yes, just whey protein with water..
> 
> How can I elaborate? It just makes me bloated, it's quite common..
> I've only just started on it, so maybe that's it..
> Or maybe I just have a ****ed up stomach.. I blame anxiety :|


Oh, bloats go away pretty quick. Try dymatize whey protein, it's pretty bloat free and tastes great.


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

People don't hate bodybuilders, people hate everyone, it's just bodybuilding is far easier to target because it's noticeable. 

People make assumptions on what they see all the time, it's never positive unless they want something.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashley90 said:


> This must be a troll post right? There are bodybuilders and physique competitors that are doctors for crying out loud


Troll post


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yes, just whey protein with water..
> 
> How can I elaborate? It just makes me bloated, it's quite common..
> I've only just started on it, so maybe that's it..
> Or maybe I just have a ****ed up stomach.. I blame anxiety :|


Whey protein is a by-product of cheese production, so you may be lactose intolerant.


----------

